
The Dow is down over 800 points in two days: Here's what's happening - howard941
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/02/the-dow-is-down-over-800-points-in-two-days-heres-whats-happening.html
======
cotw
Goldbugs are out in force on some forums predicting $10k/ounce of gold. But
they've been predicting that for 10 years.

